# check engine light 2005 Touareg



## stinkstink (Jun 13, 2005)

Happy Holidays All!!
My check engine light came on today...of course it happens at the worse time, when I need to drive to my Mom's tomorrow for the Holidays.
I called the dealer and they said as long as it is on steady and not blinking, I can drive it. The car is driving the same.
My appointment, if the light doesn't go off after I do some gas cap thing they suggested, isn't until Tuesday.
My question is: should I still drive it!!


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

You should be fine if that is what they said. Your owners manual should say something similar for that kind of warning light. 
Of course if you smell anything hot, hear weird noises, etc... Definitely don't drive it.


----------



## stinkstink (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (Tregger)*

Thanks Tregger
It's driving the same as always...also I called three VW dealers and all three said the same thing.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (stinkstink)*

It may just be that the gas cap isn't seated correctly and that may fix it.


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

You can always find someone with a VAG and have them scan it for you.


----------



## stinkstink (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (shervinf)*

Anyone with a VAG live near Orange NJ!!








Thanks.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (stinkstink)*

Before you go to your Mommy's - Open gas cap...see if you hear a swoosh/vacuum...refill tank and then seat gas cap properly and see if light goes off.








Cy


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (stinkstink)*

In morristown.


----------



## stinkstink (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (cybulman)*

OK--I will do that tomorrow before I hit the road.
Thanks Cy-


----------



## purdude91 (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (stinkstink)*

I am having the same issue. When checked by the dealer, they stated it was a "cat. converter efficiency low" problem...which implies either a problem with the converter itself or one of the oxygen sensor that are either upstream or downstream of the converter. They cleared the code (& turned off the light)...and within two weeks it was back on (but not difference in engine behavior) Probably not a big deal (probably the limits on the computer monitoring the output from the sensors were set too close and with a little aging the "check engine light" starts coming on. I have an appointment next week to have it looked at again...we'll see what happens. 
If VW would reflash the computer with new limits, it would probably fix this issue...but then they probably wouldn't meet emissions limits. Not a very robust design....


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (purdude91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purdude91* »_I am having the same issue. When checked by the dealer, they stated it was a "cat. converter efficiency low" problem...which implies either a problem with the converter itself or one of the oxygen sensor that are either upstream or downstream of the converter. They cleared the code (& turned off the light)...and within two weeks it was back on (but not difference in engine behavior) Probably not a big deal (probably the limits on the computer monitoring the output from the sensors were set too close and with a little aging the "check engine light" starts coming on. I have an appointment next week to have it looked at again...we'll see what happens. 
If VW would reflash the computer with new limits, it would probably fix this issue...but then they probably wouldn't meet emissions limits. Not a very robust design.... 

I've had the same symptom on another vehicle and the route cause was a dirty air filter.
Evidently with insufficient air flow, the catalytic converter has "low efficiency." If you have a few miles on your current air filter, you may consider replacing it.


----------

